# any food magazines on your regular read list?



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 25, 2013)

what are you liking, not liking?

just curious.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 25, 2013)

I really like Saveur, personally.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 25, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I really like Saveur, personally.



i used to have a subscription. great mag!! now i let it lapse. i just get the saveur 100 off of the magazine rack annually. 

great photographers there!


----------



## shankster (Jun 25, 2013)

I like Lucky Peach.Well written articles,interesting recipes/techniques and some great humor.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 25, 2013)

i like Lucky Peach. my wife gets Bon Appetit, and i read it occasionally, but i don't think it's a very good mag.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 25, 2013)

I like to get ideas for variations from Bon Appetit and Saveur is nice and usually pretty technical. Both of them have way to much advertisements. La Cucina Italiana is ok too but pricey and still has alot of advertisements. You can usually get deals on the for 4-5 bucks a year on discountmags.com so I dont mind getting each. I looked at Lucky Peach one time but then forgot to get a subscription, thanks for the reminder. I like having them here to flip through but only make something every other month from them.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 25, 2013)

Gastronomica is a fun food literature read. As for cooking magazines, I like Jamie (UK), Cuisine (NZ), and La Cucina Italiana (US version). Out of the more mainstream mags, I think Fine Cooking is my favorite. I also just started geting Lucky Peach, but I haven't had time to read it yet. 

k.


----------



## azchef (Jun 25, 2013)

I like lucky peach as well as food arts, food arts is free to.


----------



## wellminded1 (Jun 25, 2013)

I love Lucky Peach, have it since issue one.Just noticed there is one out of sweden called FOOL,looks amazing,cannot get my hands on it. If anyone cares to help a fellow from Canadia out, I can give you... I don't know, Maple Syrup???


----------



## Lefty (Jun 25, 2013)

I've never read Lucky Peach. Where can I get it in Canada?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 25, 2013)

Lucky Peach, Saveur, and Fine Cooking. Lucky Peach is a fun read but not much for recipes I would use.


----------



## wellminded1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I've never read Lucky Peach. Where can I get it in Canada?




Chapters or email knifewear in calgary.


----------



## shankster (Jun 25, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I've never read Lucky Peach. Where can I get it in Canada?



I get mine from Indigo/Chapters here in Toronto. I have every issue except #1 can't find it anywhere(for retail price that is).


----------



## Basecadet (Jun 25, 2013)

When I can find a copy, Fire & Knives is a great quarterly from the UK. The writing is excellent, also really like Lucky Peach


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 25, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Gastronomica is a fun food literature read. As for cooking magazines, I like Jamie (UK), Cuisine (NZ), and La Cucina Italiana (US version). Out of the more mainstream mags, I think Fine Cooking is my favorite. I also just started geting Lucky Peach, but I haven't had time to read it yet. k.


I always thought Cooks Illustrated was clearly better than Fine Cooking, and certainly less beholden to vendors.....but I'm thinking about letting my subscription lapse (first time since 1998).


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 25, 2013)

One I would suggest passing up is Mix. It started out good but the last year or so have really sucked. Talk about beholding to way too much money advertisers. My sub will end as soon as it runs out.


----------



## wellminded1 (Jun 25, 2013)

shankster said:


> I get mine from Indigo/Chapters here in Toronto. I have every issue except #1 can't find it anywhere(for retail price that is).



I have seen some ridiculous asking prices for LP #1, I had 2 copies at one point I will try to find my spare for you , if you want.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 25, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> I always thought Cooks Illustrated was clearly better than Fine Cooking, and certainly less beholden to vendors.....but I'm thinking about letting my subscription lapse (first time since 1998).



I get almost all of the cooking magazines (good or bad) as I write it off as a business expense. And I am with you Z that I used to like Cook's Illustrated more, but it just seems so dated now as it appeals to an older population (sort of like Consumer Reports). Plus, I just found the repetition of things a little annoying, and the equipment reviews are really tanking now that the variety of products has increased 1000% and they change so quickly. Cooks Illustrated simply can't keep up withe velocity and quantity of new products, so their equipment reviews are becoming less relevant every year -- and for me they are almost completely worthless. 

With that said, Cook's Illustrated has forever changed the way I prepare broccoli, cauliflower, and pork tinga. And I will be using it again next week as I bake a rhubarb pie. I enjoy their approach when tackling basic food preparation. 

On the other hand, I find the newer Fine Cooking format from 2009 better IMO. A lot of people didn't like it as it eliminated some traditional sections and pull outs and -- gasp -- the fonts changed. I like their cooking without recipes section where they set out the basic steps with the logic behind them and a bunch of ways you can adjust ingredients to make variations. It gets me thinking out of the box sometimes. 

Btw, has anyone ever tried Waitrose Food Illustrated? I bought one a couple of years ago and I vaguely remember that I liked it -- but I could be wrong. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 25, 2013)

Basecadet said:


> When I can find a copy, Fire & Knives is a great quarterly from the UK. The writing is excellent, also really like Lucky Peach



Oh man, I forgot that I used to subscribe to Fire & Knives. I don't think they ever sent a renewal notice, so I only got it for one year.

k.


----------



## cnochef (Jun 25, 2013)

I subscribe to Bon Appetit, Saveur and Lucky Peach as well as Decanter.


----------



## pumbaa (Jun 25, 2013)

Plate, food arts, and saveur


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 26, 2013)

love plate magazine


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 26, 2013)

Lucky Peach fo sho. 
I have had subscriptions to Bon Apetit, Saveur, and Food & Wine. I haven't renewed any of them and am on my last issue of all 3. I find the majority of each mag's content to be nothing but advertisements. The only people that I have personally known to grace the inside of any magazine were fortunate enough to have pricey PR people. I'm not going to miss the Bobby Flay Fage yogurt ads at all.
I remember when Saveur was a much better magazine. It's so lame now, and I can't put my finger on it. Maybe it's James Oseland.........
.....more flash than function. It doesn't have heart anymore.
I haven't seen a FoodArts for a long time until recently and was disappointed that after all this time it is (still) filled with at least 3/4 ads instead of content. I guess that's why it's free.

I used to really enjoy Cook's Illustrated a long time ago. But after so many years in this industry, I think I outgrew it a long time ago. They have great standard recipes and such, but nothing innovative. Christopher Kimball annoys the crap out of me anyway...............
.....somewhere a barbershop quartet is missing a member.

I live in the South and there is a pretty decent mag coming out of Charleston, SC called The Local Palate. It does a great job of featuring different regions of the Southeast. Great production value, excellent photos and good food. It's nice to see something like this in my area.


----------



## scotchef38 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lucky peach.Gourmet Traveller (AU) .Cuisine (NZ). Online - Chow Hound .FineDiningLovers. Restaurant and Caterer(UK).


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have gone paperless and don't subscribe to any of them, but might reconsider after reading through this thread. Oh, and I just saw on my bank statement that I have an online subscription to the Cook's Illustrated site, I didn't even remember...

Stefan


----------



## shankster (Jun 26, 2013)

wellminded1 said:


> I have seen some ridiculous asking prices for LP #1, I had 2 copies at one point I will try to find my spare for you , if you want.



That would be awesome! Cheers!


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 26, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I remember when Saveur was a much better magazine. It's so lame now, and I can't put my finger on it. Maybe it's James Oseland......



THIS. 

Btw, I remember when I was in Europe and used to buy the American versions of a couple magazines. They were expensive just as it is more expensive to buy Euro versions in the US. Vanity Fair is one that I remember, and I was always impressed by how thin it was and how few adds were in it. It was nice. Then when I returned to the US and picked up the same version here, it was PACKED with adds that made it so thick that I stopped buying it. I would easily pay a premium to subscribe to no-ad versions if they ever did that. 

k.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 26, 2013)

I should also give some love to Cook's Illustrated. I had a subscription, but didn't renew it two years ago, because it seemed a bit too dated. Come to think of it, Saveur took its spot.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 27, 2013)

cooks illustrated is okay. 

the best thing to happen to that company is Yvonne Ruperti. i think she is so cute, and hot.

i like my CI subscription go as well. the mag is very repetitious.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 27, 2013)

When I am in mood for reading something fun: Lucky Peach
Casual reading (after I rip the pages with all ad's off ) : Gourmet traveller


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 27, 2013)

A new Fine Cooking and a new Mix (Portland Oregon food mag) showed up in the mail today. You guys that don't like advertising in your culinary publications would really hate this latest Mix. About all it is these days is high end ads for jewelry and real estate.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 27, 2013)

It is put out by the Oregonian, and all they care about is max revenue. I'm suprised that there is any food content at all!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 27, 2013)

The first couple of years were pretty good but since they went to the smaller format magazine it has sucked. Same editor though and I'm in the business of noticing things like that for professional reasons.


----------



## slowtyper (Jun 28, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I've never read Lucky Peach. Where can I get it in Canada?



You can also order it online from chapters/amazon.ca 

Occasionally I've seen costco carry it too for a good deal. issues 2 and 3 were bundled together for like $10 or $12. 

I had issue #1 but a vengeful ex gf claimed to have thrown it away (along with all my stones, and clothes). I'm lucky I grabbed by knives on the way out. When I moved into a new apt last year, all I had were my knives and a milk crate.


----------



## barramonday (Jun 28, 2013)

So Good magazine , a biannual professional pastry mag with a world wide coverage.


----------

